# Climbing Arborists needed in Round Rock, Texas $30 - $40/hr



## ONETREEATX (Apr 3, 2022)

ONE TREE is a new Arbor Company in Round Rock, TX. Established in April 2021, our goal is provide the very best Arbor care at affordable prices. Focused on team synergy, we seek Arborists who are dependable, safe, and wanting to learn. WE DO NOT MICROMANAGE! Trust is a key component to our success and will help drive us to be the best Arbor company in the area. If you are thinking about a fresh start or looking to do some extra work as a contractor please contact me: [email protected]


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 5, 2022)

ONETREEATX said:


> ONE TREE is a new Arbor Company in Round Rock, TX. Established in April 2021, our goal is provide the very best Arbor care at affordable prices. Focused on team synergy, we seek Arborists who are dependable, safe, and wanting to learn. WE DO NOT MICROMANAGE! Trust is a key component to our success and will help drive us to be the best Arbor company in the area. If you are thinking about a fresh start or looking to do some extra work as a contractor please contact me: [email protected]


I do miss it, what's your equipment setup?


----------



## krustysurfer (Jun 25, 2022)

ONETREEATX said:


> ONE TREE is a new Arbor Company in Round Rock, TX. Established in April 2021, our goal is provide the very best Arbor care at affordable prices. Focused on team synergy, we seek Arborists who are dependable, safe, and wanting to learn. WE DO NOT MICROMANAGE! Trust is a key component to our success and will help drive us to be the best Arbor company in the area. If you are thinking about a fresh start or looking to do some extra work as a contractor please contact me: [email protected]


I can run saws and fell, im interested in climbing and learning the ropes so to speak... In Michigan at the moment, sounds like a decent opportunity.


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Jun 25, 2022)

Is that it? Wages seem on the low side in the US


----------



## Lightning Performance (Jun 26, 2022)

Dennisthemenace said:


> Is that it? Wages seem on the low side in the US


It is but not for young guys still learning getting steady work thrown at them.
Many do better as independents or contractors with years of experience. Tree companies doing salary with some perks pay less. Not my thing lining others pockets with me having all the risk to mitigate. Still a good opportunity with possibly a good crew to learn more if they can teach.


----------



## Dennisthemenace (Jun 28, 2022)

Lightning Performance said:


> It is but not for young guys still learning getting steady work thrown at them.
> Many do better as independents or contractors with years of experience. Tree companies doing salary with some perks pay less. Not my thing lining others pockets with me having all the risk to mitigate. Still a good opportunity with possibly a good crew to learn more if they can teach.


Fair enough


----------



## Lightning Performance (Jun 28, 2022)

Dennisthemenace said:


> Fair enough


I'm also in top market compared to most rural areas and I'm slow. Carry way too much rigging gear and have too many saws. Everything is maintained by myself including the large equipment like the chipper or whatever. Many don't have my options or skills so a turn key crew and gear suits them.
This is the rat race and people move accordingly. Many are too fast or loose for me so I do avoid that. Ten fingers and ten toes suits me. Enless supply of work here.


----------

